# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Αναζήτηση κατάλληλου πλέγματος  για κλούβα

## Theodor77

Μπραβο ρε σι φιλε .
Απλα φοβερη η ολη δημιουργια σου .
Αλλα  εχω μια πολυ μεγαλη απορια .
Που σκ.... βρησκετε ολοι σας  ετοιμα πλεγματα για να κανετε τα κλουβια σας .
Προσπαθω  εδω και 3 βδομαδες να βρω ενα  πλεγμα  πικνο , σκληρο και να ειναι σε  φιλετο .
Εχω βαλει στα σχεδια μου να κανω ενα κλουβι  40 χ 40 χ 50  και ενω εχω κανει ολα τα σχεδια πως θα γινει η ολη  ιστορια , κολλαω στο να βρω  πλεγμα .
Εχω σκεφτη να το παω σε στραντζα  για να μοθ κανει τις γωνιες και ολα τα συναφη .
Αλλα .... οεο που ειναι  το πλεγμα σε  φιλετο ?
Στο κλουβι  θελω να αγορασω 2 lovebird ζευγαρακι , για να τα στεγασω εκει μεσα .

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Προσωπικα για 40Χ40Χ50 δεν θα εμπαινα στη διαδικασια να φτιαξω. Θα επαιρνα ενα ετοιμο....

Εκτος του οτι ειναι πολυ μικρο για 2 lovebirds...

----------


## panaisompatsos

@Theodor77:
με παραγγελία ρε φίλε.
Υπάρχουνε δύο τρόποι, η θα ψάξεις να βρέις κάποιον που τα κατασκευάζει ο οποίος θα σου τα φτιάξει κατα παραγγελία όπως εσύ θές η να πάρεις έτοιμα απο προμηθευτές πέτ σόπ.
Θα κοιτάξω στο ινερνέτι να σου βρώ αλλά κάνε και εσύ την δικιά σου έρευνα.

@Ζorba The Feak:
Έχεις δίκαιο, είναι όντως μικρό για τα love birds.

----------


## Theodor77

Ποιες διαστασεις θα ητανε καλες για 1 ζευγαρακι lovebirds ?

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Για εμενα, το ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ 75μηκος, 45 πλατος, 80 υψος...

Εγω εφτιαξα ενα 92 μηκος, 48,5 πλατος, 85 υψος

Δες λιγο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...1-lovebirds...

και καλο ειναι να ξεκινησεις ενα δικο σου θεμα για να μην χαλαμε το θεμα εδω...

----------


## mitsman

Παιδια ειστε off topic, Ανοιξτε ενα αλλο θεματακι, μιας και ενδιαφερει αρκετους νομιζω, αν θελετε, να μην χαλαμε του Παναγιωτη!

----------


## Theodor77

Λοιπον .
Κατι τρεχει με εμενα και την τυχη μου .
Εχτες πηγα , ******* , ******* , 4 μαγαζια εδω στην περιοχη μου με οικοδομικα υλικα  για να βρω συρμα σαν  το 28 post  σε αυτο εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...birds.../page3 .
Eτην τυχη μου μεσα .
Ο μοναδικος που ειχε τετοιο ητανε  μονο ο εναν εκ των 4 μαγαζιων που πηγα με υλικα οικοδομων , αλλα  , το ειχε σε κουλουρα και οχι γαλβανιζε .
Μαλλον  καποιος δεν θελει να κανω κλουβι  .

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις σε κουλουρα; την μεγαλη ποσοτητα πως αλλιως θα την τυλίξει;

----------


## mitsman

Φιλε μου Θεοδωρη!!!
Προφανως μιλαμε για το κουνελοσυρμα για να ειμαστε λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενοι..
Το κουνελοσυρμα λοιπον βγαινει σε κουλουρες των 25 μετρων και ποτε σε φιλετα!!!
Ολα τα κουνελοσυρματα ειναι γαλβανιζε...ΟΛΑ!!!
απλα να ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν ποιοτητες και ποιοτητες!!!
Και εγω το δικο μου σε μια κατασκευη που εχω φτιαξει απο μαντρα με υλικα οικοδομων το πηρα!!!
Ρωτα οτι νομιζεις γιατι ειναι θεμα που ενδιαφερει παρα παρα πολλους και ειναι καλο να ακουμε γνωμες και να ανταλλασουμε αποψεις!!

----------


## Theodor77

Λοιπον παιζει  τελικα να μου εχει μεινη και λιγο  τυχη .
Σε μια αναζητηση που εκανα στο internet  βρηκα μια εταιρια απο θεσσαλονικη.
Εχει αυτο εδω το πλεγμα : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/39830820.jpg/ , αλλα δεν διευκρινιζη αν ειναι γαλβανιζε η οχι .
Τους εστειλα εγω ενα mail  και περιμενω απαντηση για το αν ειναι γαλβανιζε η οχι  , αν δινουνε λιανικη και φυσικα τι τιμη εχει το m2 .
Τα χαρακτιρηστικα του πλεγματος ειναι  : ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ
*Πάχος σύρματος: 1,50mm-3mm*
*Κουτάκι πλέγματος: (12x25),(50x50),(50x75),(60x100)mm*
*Ύψος πλέγματος: 0,50m-2,00m*
*Μήκος ρολλού: 20m-25m*
 

_Το κολλητό συρματόπλεγμα χωρίζεται σε τρεις κατηγορίες ανάλογα με το ύψος και το κουτάκι του._
_1)' σε ρολλό_
_2)' σε φύλλο (ψάθα)_
_3)' κουνελόσυρμα (σε ρολλό)_

_Τωρα εμενα προφανως κανει αυτο που ειναι σε φυλλο και  το κουτακι του ειναι 12χ25  ετσι ?_
_Τελικα το κλουβι που  θα κανω θα ειναι Μ 70  , Π 40 , Υ 80 .
_

----------


## mitsman

Δεν εχω δει ποτε μου κουνελοσυρμα σε ψαθα-φιλετο!!!
Παντα σε κουλουρες το βρισκω!!!
Και ειναι ολα γαλβανιζε... ασυζητητη!!!

----------


## lenia

> Μπραβο ρε σι φιλε .
> Απλα φοβερη η ολη δημιουργια σου .
> Αλλα εχω μια πολυ μεγαλη απορια .
> Που σκ.... βρησκετε ολοι σας ετοιμα πλεγματα για να κανετε τα κλουβια σας .
> Προσπαθω εδω και 3 βδομαδες να βρω ενα πλεγμα πικνο , σκληρο και να ειναι σε φιλετο .
> Εχω βαλει στα σχεδια μου να κανω ενα κλουβι 40 χ 40 χ 50 και ενω εχω κανει ολα τα σχεδια πως θα γινει η ολη ιστορια , κολλαω στο να βρω πλεγμα .
> Εχω σκεφτη να το παω σε στραντζα για να μοθ κανει τις γωνιες και ολα τα συναφη .
> Αλλα .... οεο που ειναι το πλεγμα σε φιλετο ?
> Στο κλουβι θελω να αγορασω 2 lovebird ζευγαρακι , για να τα στεγασω εκει μεσα .


 
ψαξε κανενα μαγαζι με συρματα-καρφια-χωνιά σόμπας-λαμαρίνες κτλ,και εκει σιγουρα θα βρεις κουνελόσυρμα, το πλεγμα το οποιο οι περισσότεροι φτιαχνουν κλουβες για πουλάκια! ειναι πυκνο αρκετα, και επισης φθηνο! πουλιεται πάντα σε ρολό, απο το οποιο εσυ παίρνεις όσα μετρα θες.. όμως θα συμφωνήσω πως σε αυτες τις διαστάσεις καλύτερα πάρε έτοιμο κλουβι. θα σου στοιχίσει 30-40 ευρώ. 
Είχα κάνει παλια μια κλουβα με διαστάσεις 1,00 χ 0,60 χ0,60 με κουνελόσυρμα και μου στοιχισε 15 ευρώ το συρμα.. βέβαια για να γίνει κατοικήσιμη πρέπει να αγοράσεις κι αλλα πραγματάκια οποτε σε συμφέρει μόνο για κατασκευή μεγάλου κλουβιου κι όχι μικρου..

----------


## xXx

αυτό πώς σου φαίνεται που δουλεύω εγώ?

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BA%CE%AC

----------


## ninos

Βασίλη Καλησπέρα,

Την ιδέα αυτή την σκεπτόμουν και εγω, αλλα τελικά πήγα στην λύση της πλαισίου που μπαίνει μέσα το κλουβί.  Απλά με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πιαστεί στο σύρμα το πουλάκι ? Το γράφω επειδή αρκετές φορές πιάνονται από τα καγκελα του κλούβιου

----------


## xXx

σε μένα δεν έχει τύχει όχι

----------

